# [Singaporean NR] Shantanu Modak - 41.80 3BLD single



## kake123 (Sep 3, 2016)

A friend of mine broke the Singaporean NR for 3BLD single last week (his first official sub1 solve). Congrats to him!


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 3, 2016)

GJ. I didn't see it though, I was busy DNFing 3BLD lol


----------



## kake123 (Sep 3, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> GJ. I didn't see it though, I was busy DNFing 3BLD lol


Come on, you have a sub2 single!


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 3, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Come on, you have a sub2 single!


But I DNFed twice on the easier scrambles :/


----------



## Iggy (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice! Huge leap from the previous NR


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 3, 2016)

GJ. That was so funny when he took off the Blindfolded and was like where did it go?


----------

